# I have an avatar!



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I joined this site in the first week it was created. Since then, until late last night, I've never had an avatar.

And then I felt like I needed one. So I have one!

Celebrate!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

It's a very pretty one i must admit :victory:

Big captain america fan?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hmmm, I'm inclined to say its the shittiest avatar a Brit could have.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Hmmm, I'm inclined to say its the shittiest avatar a Brit could have.


:laugh:

But congratulations to Tor none the less!

:yahoo:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Haha congrats dude! does look cool but yeah im with jez!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Congrats to you :victory: but...did this really deserve to be posted in "Forum Announcements" ? 

And I don't agree with Jezlad and World Eater, if torealis likes Captain America, then I don't see why he shouldn't have Captain America as his avatar, even if he is English


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I agree with Jezlad and World Eater XII, you do know there is a Captain Britain right? But anyway, finally you have a avatar congratulations


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Hmmm, I'm inclined to say its the shittiest avatar a Brit could have.


I second that motion....You should of went with ironman!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bwahahahahaaaaaa! :laugh:

Tor has a FACE!!! :shok:

congrats mate! well overdue!

CP









for the record, he's very union jack-y...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It just doesnt have the same impact- almost no brits would ever dream of putting up their own union jack, or would care if they saw one being burnt. Our sense of nationalism normally goes as far as xenophobia (eg BNP) and football... thats about it.

But anyway, GJ Tor, and it is a cool picture regardless.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dies Irae said:


> Congrats to you :victory: but...did this really deserve to be posted in "Forum Announcements" ?


Yes, yes it did; as torealis has said, he joined up within the first week and in the entire current history of Heresy he has never once had an avatar. It is a big thing, tor is no longer a faceless name.:biggrin:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

YEAH!

To be fair, on the Cap front... I just have a weird admiration for him. What a guy.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

He looks like he's trying to pull on the worlds biggest condom.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

why do you think i admire him? :grin:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

For the past 8 years or so at least, Captain America has been written as an extremely caring, virtuous, humble, stiff upper lip, ass kicking old school english gent. The flag waving hasn't been overly prominent.


He could have stayed dead a bit longer though.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> He looks like he's trying to pull on the worlds biggest condom.


with a fucking star on it, now that's power.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

he must have ripped ab's pulling that condom around :/


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

can you imagine the size of his wallet!!! (no thats not an inuendo merely a query as to where he keeps that damned thing!)

aww Tor you being a faceless name was kinda cool, at the very least it was different lol what made you become a fellow sheep??


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

All those who face his mighty shield must yield!


----------



## Delta_Ice (Jan 15, 2010)

If i am not mistaken that is from the Marvel Masterpieces collection 1993 or was it 1994?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Delta_Ice said:


> If i am not mistaken that is from the Marvel Masterpieces collection 1993 or was it 1994?


wow, somebody really knows his condoms!


----------



## Shred Gob (Feb 2, 2009)

*Reputation*

hi there, i have been wondering how to get reputation points. people tell me i make good points and yet i haven't gained any points, so i am not sure quite how it works. sorry for any inconvieniance friend, i just thought you would be a good person to ask, given your points and that you have been here since its dawn. thanks

Shred Gob


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Rep is a hard thing to explain. Rep is given out by the other members of the forum, when they like your post or finds them helpful or just plain funny. There are many other reasons members give out rep, those listed are just some of the main ones. The more helpful and insightful your comments are, especially if the original poster is asking for advice or help, will generally give you a better chance of having that member give you some rep.

So techinically, there really is no solid formula for how to get rep, but I will give you some ideas.

-Post up pics of your models. Members like to see models, well painted models or cool conversion ideas and most members are pretty generous when they see cool things. This is where I give out most of my rep and where I received the most as well.

-Give really good advice. If someone is asking how to use an army, going over the norm of just saying get these units. Provide different tactics, how to use units together etc. If they are asking about painting, provide step by step detailed instructions. Providing a detailed answer is always appreciated and is usually rewarded.

-Create a tutorial. Got a really good paint idea to save time, know how to make awesome bases. Post up the steps, with pictures is even better. If folks like it, the rep will flow in.

-Become a supporter. That will usually get you a nice amount of rep, right off the bat.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Shred Gob said:


> hi there, i have been wondering how to get reputation points. people tell me i make good points and yet i haven't gained any points, so i am not sure quite how it works. sorry for any inconvieniance friend, i just thought you would be a good person to ask, given your points and that you have been here since its dawn. thanks
> 
> Shred Gob


You can start by not hijacking other people's threads, and spending more than ten seconds using the SEARCH function to find a thread like This One. Also, begging for rep is against the rules. If someone thinks you deserve rep they'll give it to you. If you don't have any, don't whine about it on other threads, because that's more likely to get you in trouble than get you respected.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Asmodeun said:


> All those who face his mighty shield must yield!


so close... "All those who chose to oppose his shield must yield! And when the red, the white and the blue come through... Captain America throws his mighty shield!!!!!!"


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

You picked a scorcher too fella!


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

BUT Ghost Rider is soooo much cooler!


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

We need a Captain Australia!

The other hero we had was defeated by stingray


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

BiOHaTe said:


> We need a Captain Australia!


Will he have the super power to censor video games?


----------



## tz'arkan (Dec 21, 2009)

awsome av., and congrats


----------



## Chaplain Gaius (Mar 11, 2010)

yay for the avatars


----------

